# how did you prepare for a natural birth?



## gingmg

I am delivering in a hospital with a midwife but want to have as normal and natural experience as possible. I feel like everyone around me is quick to tell me to just get an epidural and I'm finding the lack of support so annoying that I don't even talk about it anymore. 

I'm reading Ina May's guide to childbirth and I'm finding it so wonderfully encouraging and empowering. I've also ordered a hypnobirthing CD. We started doing perineal massages with olive oil to get my body ready.

What did you do to help prepare either physically, mentally, spiritually, or emotionally that you felt was helpful? Any books, websites, classes, yoga poses etc that helped you? I'm open to all suggestions, comments, or advice. 

I know that life doesn't always go as planned and I fully understand sometimes women don't get the birth experience that they were hoping for, but I want to do this as natural as possible as long as me and baby are OK. I wish people would have more confidence in me.


----------



## DolceBella

I used hypnobirthing and had an amazing hospital waterbirth!! Keep up with the affirmations!!


----------



## purplecupcake

Well, I didn't feel like I had to go all out and do a class or anything, but I read the Hypnobirthing book and continued to stay active by working out at the gym and doing yoga. In the end, I am glad I didn't pay for anything expensive or waste too much time because nothing could have prepared me for labor. Even knowing everything I knew about being relaxed and breathing slowly, everything went out the door once my water broke. I also only had a 2 hour labor with no pain until I was in transition, so I think if I would have had a slow labor that went from low to high intensity I would have been able to use more coping skills.


----------



## gingmg

Purplecupcake- OMG, only 2 hours with no pain until transition! I'm jealous- I want to have that experience as well. What was the name of the hypnobirthing book you read? Is this your first baby?


----------



## Popples1

I went to hypnobirthing antenatal classes and read The Hypnobirthing Book by Katharine Graves (which I highly recommend). We were given scripts to read (my DH read them to me at bedtime) with positive images and affirmations whilst listening to music. I put the music on in labour to help trigger those relaxed feelings. I'm not saying it was a pain free experience but I managed without any drugs (just some gas and air once I started pushing) and went from 2cm to having delivered my baby in less than 3 hours. I'm convinced that my belief in my own body was instrumental in that. Good luck. This is what we are designed for. You can do it!

Edit: mine was also a water birth - amazing experience. The water was incredibly soothing.


----------



## gingmg

Thanks Popples!


----------



## zilla

We went to hypnobirthing classes, and read the hypnobirthing book by Marie Mongan. 
I managed to have a totally natural birth, not even gas and air, to my 8 4.5oz son with no stitches either :) Totally swear by hypnobirthing! 
This time we're really hoping for a home birth, can't wait to have my relaxation music on in the background and candles lit! 
Good luck. x


----------



## purplecupcake

gingmg said:


> Purplecupcake- OMG, only 2 hours with no pain until transition! I'm jealous- I want to have that experience as well. What was the name of the hypnobirthing book you read? Is this your first baby?

Yep, first baby! I read the Mongan Method book. I really recommend yoga as far as mental and physical prep goes, even though like I said...going from zero to 60 in no time at all, I didn't really remember to breathe and relax as I should have haha. I felt pressure and lower back discomfort the night before and the morning of, and my water broke during my second contraction so things went really quick. Also though, I was 1cm, 90% effaced and at a 0 station at 33 weeks, so my body was just preparing for a looong time which probably had the most to do with why it was so fast.

I sat on a birthing ball a lot as well, did cat/cow yoga pose with pelvic tilts, and ate 6 dates everyday. Lots of walking and sumo squats.


----------



## bumphope

We did hypnobirthing and really focused on the affirmations and kept talking about how normal and natural birth was. Then when it came to it, I just felt so confident my body was going to do its thing, I wasn't worried at all... Even though she took a while! Was at 8cm before I'd hardly realised I was in labour, started pushing 4 hours later and she arrived another 5 hours after that! I knew I was fit enough, I trusted the people around me not to intervene for the hell of it, and I had learned enough to know it's all normal and there's no reason for any problems.... And it really helped. I had a great experience  x


----------



## gingmg

Thank you ladies for all your encouraging stories!! I'm sick of all the horror stories, I'd prefer to focus on the positive and empowering stories.


----------



## Popples1

There's a hypnobirthing Facebook group (in fact there are probably loads!) which is worth joining because it's full of positive birth stories and affirmations. If people start telling you horror stories cut them off and don't let them finish. It sounds rude but you don't need any negative images in your head. Don't watch One Born Every Minute (the American version is particularly bad - over dramatised and over medicated) or read the birth stories on here. Focus on your own, unique birth and above all, believe! I sound like a right hippy here but the power of the mind is an incredible thing! You need all that lovely oxytocin to get your labour started and to keep it progressing :)


----------



## purplecupcake

gingmg said:


> Thank you ladies for all your encouraging stories!! I'm sick of all the horror stories, I'd prefer to focus on the positive and empowering stories.

I really don't get why people like to gor-ify childbirth or act like it is so unbearable you NEED pain relief. No other mammals on the planet need pain relief - humans don't either. Trust yourself, trust your body. It is intense and messy and WONDERFUL and you will be so happy to be clear headed and able to walk around immediately afterward.


----------



## Hoping4Four

I'm hoping for a home birth using hypnobirthing techniques this time. A friend of my brother's is a hypnotherapist and she has recorded a personalised CD for me which is amazing.

All of my births have been vaginal and fairly quick. I had pethidine with my first and HATED it; I felt totally out of it and I was exhausted too which made it worse (I'd had no sleep for about 2 days before she was born due to being kept in hospital!). I only had gas and air with my second and third, and even then I'd given up with the gas by transition.. It wasn't helping anymore. So I felt everything at the end and was in total control during the pushing. It was the most amazing feeling.

Best of luck, you CAN have the natural birth you want. Your body was designed to do it :)


----------



## BunnyN

Just to add I had a long drawn out labour of 38hrs but it was still a great experience and I managed fine without any pain relief, unless you count paracetomol that I took for irritating back and foot pain that was not directly related to labour, just from being on my feet too long. Staying active and being in positions that felt right at the time made the labour pain managable.

I avoided talking about our birth choices too much with people who didn't get it. As our MW and my OH were on the same page as me the rest didn't matter. The second time around people are a bit less all knowing in their opinions because I've already done it once. Probably it will all go totally off plan this time, lol!


----------



## gingmg

Bunny- I agree, I'm going to keep my mouth shut from now on. I mentioned a hypnobirthing book the other day and got laughed at. I'm done talking about it with people who don't think the same way I do. 
I know things don't always go as planned, I get that sometimes interventions are necessary, but I don't see anything wrong with reading about the kind of experience I would like to have.


----------



## GeralynB

I'm in the exact same position as you. I'm due with my first the end of oct and would really love a natural birth. Almost everyone I talk to is so negative about it and tell me I'm crazy to try a natural birth. I'm sick of hearing other peoples negative opinions so I usually don't tell people my plan. DH are currently taking a Bradley Method class. They've given us a lot of tips and are very positive about natural birth. I've also been reading positive natural birth stories online and watching natural birth videos on YouTube.


----------



## CaT1285

Hearing positive birth stories is key, which is why Ina May's Guide to Childbirth is a wonderful book to be reading. There are a lot of negative stories out there, but most of them involve medical interventions. If you trust your body and let yourself go with it, you'll be just fine.

Besides reading Ina May's book, I listened to the natal hypnotherapy CDs and read the book. I also did a prenatal yoga class once a week. My son's birth wasn't pain-free, but it was an unmedicated hospital water birth and was an absolutely incredible experience.

When my labor got tough I just tried to focus on my breath to get through each contraction and relaxed my body to let it open up. I went very much within myself and it was trance-like. Everyone has a different reaction, as you've already seen in Ina May's book.

The moment your baby is born and put on your chest is just amazing. That's what all of the stuff before that is leading up to, and it's totally worth it.


----------



## gingmg

Thank you cat!


----------



## SAmummy

I think I used to be one of those annoying people who thought epidural was the only way :blush: Here in SA we have a ridiculously high intervention statistic in private health care and a result of that, is around 70% of births end up as C-sections . Very few of my friends have had vaginal birth, and only one person I know of had no epidural. Naturally since that's all I knew, I thought anyone who wanted a completely natural birth was crazy ... You know people say things like, "you wouldn't have a tooth pulled without anesthetic would you so why go through all that pain ..." 

Anyway, cut a long story short. From being on these forums and watching OBEM UK (May seem crazy but totally opened my eyes to another way of birthing) I realized there is a better way. I am very grateful that I have one more chance to go for a natural birth without intervention as I have had epi's for all of my births ... Having said that they weren't bad experiences. I had no problem pushing etc. I just feel I have missed out on something.

I think often people who say things like that are generally ignorant of the beauty of a natural birth. It can be annoying, but I think most people are coming from a place of not really knowing any better (I certainly was) so just ignore them and stick to your guns :flower:


----------



## whattoexpect

I took hypnobirthing classes when I was pregnant with DD and listened to my affirmations every single night.

When I was in labour I wanted nothing to do with my cd at all, but I did use the techniques I learned and the breathing to relax and made it to 9cm before I was so exhausted and scared that I had an epi. 

I delivered in a hospital and every time the nurse came in she asked me if I wanted pain management even though I told her that I did not right from the beginning. It is their job to manage pain and without a doula or midwife I really had no one to speak for me.

In the end my baby was born healthy and so I did my job.

This time I am so fortunate to be able to get a midwife (they are super hard to get in my area. I was on a waiting list when I applied at 4weeks pregnant)

This time with my midwife as support I see no reason that I should not get the med-free birth I was after the first time.

I do not consider it a failure either. I did what I thought I had to do at the time and I wouldn't have it any other way now....

Best of luck. Do the best you can with your planning and practicing but also know that there is only one goal at the end and that is for a healthy mom and healthy baby.


----------



## SarahBear

I prepared physically by going for a walk every day and squatting for extended periods of time. I would actually alternate between sitting and squatting while watching shows online. I'd also time it so I was doing it for a specific amount of time before sitting. Psychologically, I prepared by reading books and watching child birth education videos. I read the same book you've mentioned as well as some book that I don't remember the title to... it wasn't super helpful. I also read the book about The Bradley Method. Although I wasn't super into the method as a whole, I found the book to be helpful and to have some good coping strategies. 

They say that when you feel like you can't handle it (labor) anymore, you know you're almost there. In the end, I never got to that point, labor really wasn't that bad, and the midwife got there well into my pushing stage because she didn't realize I was as far along as I thought I was.

Now, not every labor is easy, but even if it's a hard labor, you were built for this! If you prepare yourself psychologically for it, it can be an amazing experience. I would suggest reading up on coping strategies as well as more positive experience stories like what you've read so far. Good luck to you!


----------



## Popples1

I agree with pp - when I got to the point where I asked DH to get me some pain relief it was because I was in transition. The midwife (thinking I couldn't be that far along because I'd been 2cm a couple of hours ago) just offered me a couple of codeine. By the time she did, I told her I needed to push and the worst was over. Pushing was hard work but amazing and didn't even really feel painful anymore.


----------



## gingmg

How does squatting help?


----------



## SarahBear

gingmg said:


> How does squatting help?

Squatting is the "best" position to deliver a baby. In westernized cultures, we hardly squat at all and can't sustain the position for very long. By getting in "squatting shape," you give yourself a better opportunity to use the position in delivery with less fatigue related to squatting. Additionally, you know those kegel exercises exercises you're told to do? Do they seem natural to you? Not particularly, eh? Well, balancing muscle tone of two sets of muscles is more beneficial than over-strengthening one set of muscles. I didn't end up squatting to deliver my first and I doubt I'll use the position to deliver my second, but my midwife at the time, post delivery, said she thinks I'll be glad I did my squatting. I'm still not sure why, but maybe it helps keep things in shape down there for a faster recovery? I have no idea. Anyway, it has benefits and I did it last time to prepare. And my "squat" I mean feet flat and bum down by your heels.


----------



## deltadawn1987

Hi don't let anyone put you off having a natural birth I had three baby's naturally without epidural or anything else and found it amazing I'm not against epidurals or pain relief but I just seemed to manage without it and I loved it because I was so clear headed once it was over good luck xx


----------



## purplecupcake

SarahBear said:


> gingmg said:
> 
> 
> How does squatting help?
> 
> Squatting is the "best" position to deliver a baby. In westernized cultures, we hardly squat at all and can't sustain the position for very long. By getting in "squatting shape," you give yourself a better opportunity to use the position in delivery with less fatigue related to squatting. Additionally, you know those kegel exercises exercises you're told to do? Do they seem natural to you? Not particularly, eh? Well, balancing muscle tone of two sets of muscles is more beneficial than over-strengthening one set of muscles. I didn't end up squatting to deliver my first and I doubt I'll use the position to deliver my second, but my midwife at the time, post delivery, said she thinks I'll be glad I did my squatting. I'm still not sure why, but maybe it helps keep things in shape down there for a faster recovery? I have no idea. Anyway, it has benefits and I did it last time to prepare. And my "squat" I mean feet flat and bum down by your heels.Click to expand...

Squats work your kegal muscles without you realizing.

I did weighted squats at the squat rack until 33 weeks. I gave birth on my back, but squatting is great for giving birth as in that position your birth canal is shortened.


----------



## gingmg

I got my natural birth. It was a beautiful and positive experience and definitely manageable. I swear there is something to be said for hypnobirthing. And speaking of squatting, I gave birth on a birthing stool. It was a surreal experience and I am beyond grateful it all turned out how I wanted it to. I couldn't be more in love with this handsome little fellow.


----------



## zilla

gingmg said:


> I got my natural birth. It was a beautiful and positive experience and definitely manageable. I swear there is something to be said for hypnobirthing. And speaking of squatting, I gave birth on a birthing stool. It was a surreal experience and I am beyond grateful it all turned out how I wanted it to. I couldn't be more in love with this handsome little fellow.

Congrats!!!! xxx


----------



## mandaa1220

I did as well! My son was born Tuesday. 18 hours of intense, drug free labor and I pushed his beautiful little face out. So painful, but so worth it.


----------



## BunnyN

congrats to you both!

gingmg- did you like the birthing stool? Did you buy it or was it borrowed/provided for you? I was wondering about birthing stools. Last birth I used squatting a lot with support from my husband. I wasn't strong enough to squat on my own and it worked great with his help but he ended up injuring his leg from being in a bad position so I'm looking for alternatives this time.


----------



## gingmg

I LOVED the birthing stool. I gave birth in the hospital and it was the midwife's suggestion to try it. I spent a decent amount of time in the bathroom and even at 9cm I didn't want to come off the toilet. She thought I would be more comfortable on it and she sure was right!! I think the gravity really helped because I only pushed for 20 minutes.


----------



## Button#

When I see my midwife next I think I'll ask about birthing stools for home birth.


----------



## BunnyN

what was the stool like? I'm thinking about getting one but I dont know what I should be looking for. Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## gingmg

To be honest, I don't remember anything about it other than I guess it kinda looked like a toilet. But I don't remember if it was wooden or plastic or something else. It felt like a more natural position to be in and it was way more comfortable than being in the bed. I only got on it for the pushing and it was never parr of a "plan", its just that the midwife thought I would like it and I did.


----------



## Shadowy Lady

I didn't really prepare for it that much. I did go the midwife route because I wanted the freedom to chose the birth I wanted. I just stayed positive about labour generally and only read positive stories. I also did my research on all kind of pain medication and what my hospital offered and what they didn't. Being informed was my best weapon.

I wasn't too anti-drugs anyway. I wanted to try naturally if I could,....and I did :) I just kept a very open mind about it.


----------



## SAmummy

Congrats and well done !


----------



## mandaa1220

I should update this thread since it has resurfaced in my newsfeed...

I did get my natural, drug-free birth!

Now that I've went through the whole experience, my best words of advice for an expecting momma who wants a drug-free birth would be to try your best to avoid interventions. I did my research. I live in the US and found a midwife group in my area who was supposed to be on board with a woman's choice and very low c-section rates. I refused any form of IV when I was admitted to the hospital (much to the nurses frustration). I labored in a large tub A LOT! The jets were fantastic and every contraction, I kept thinking, one more down!

I won't lie - it was the most painful experience ever, but having gone through it, seen how alert my baby was at birth and experiencing every moment of bringing him into the world, I will do it again next time. If it's what you want, it's worth it and you CAN do it. I think that they make it too easy for women to give in to the drugs by making them so available -- I made it clear that they were to stop offering them to me (and if I wanted them, I would ask!!). There were several times I almost gave in, but then I thought, "I made it this far, why wouldn't I keep going?"

If anyone ever has any questions, please feel free to ask. My experience was intense, painful, and so amazing all at once. So many people were against me and thought I would give in to the drugs, but I didn't and I'm very proud of myself.


----------



## BunnyN

Glad you got your natural birth manda! Well done! I have had two home births now. The good thing about a home birth is that the drugs are not there. I would have had to go to hospital to have most drugs or interventinons so there was no extra temptation :).


----------



## mandaa1220

BunnyN said:


> Glad you got your natural birth manda! Well done! I have had two home births now. The good thing about a home birth is that the drugs are not there. I would have had to go to hospital to have most drugs or interventinons so there was no extra temptation :).

I would've loved a home birth, but the insurance company would cover the hospital 100%, whereas with a homebirth, they weren't sure how much I'd have to pay but estimated it around $2-3K after insurance. Hopefully by my next one, I can better afford it and have the homebirth I'd love! I did the best I could while still having to be in the hospital environment.


----------



## BunnyN

mandaa1220 said:


> BunnyN said:
> 
> 
> Glad you got your natural birth manda! Well done! I have had two home births now. The good thing about a home birth is that the drugs are not there. I would have had to go to hospital to have most drugs or interventinons so there was no extra temptation :).
> 
> I would've loved a home birth, but the insurance company would cover the hospital 100%, whereas with a homebirth, they weren't sure how much I'd have to pay but estimated it around $2-3K after insurance. Hopefully by my next one, I can better afford it and have the homebirth I'd love! I did the best I could while still having to be in the hospital environment.Click to expand...

Yeah, thats a lot! Our home births have only cost less than 1k total (each) with an independant MW but we are not in the US. Though after having done it I'd happily pay more as long as we could afford it. 

My mum had a medicalised birth in hospital, a home birth and a drug free birth in hospital. She said though it was well worth it it was hard to say no to the drugs in hospital. It sounds like you did really well.


----------

